# photinia



## Vern Tator (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone ever had any. Been offered a 18" tree.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 2, 2013)

Its a shrub around here. Used a lot in landscaping. No clue about the wood though, thickest I have seen a trunk is maybe 5".


----------



## phinds (Jun 2, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Anyone ever had any. Been offered a 18" tree.



Fellow sent me some pics of a 3.5" wide bowl he did with it. Looks nice and he said it was nice to turn.

The wood is so obscure that I have since removed it from the site.

Here's one of the pics:

[attachment=25725]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like a hybrid of honeylocust and elm.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. Paul I was talking to our friend Dean, the earring guy, and he suggested you. I guess I will see on Thursday, I know what he likes for branches and save him some if they seem worth while. I will take the wood, after all, it's free and pretty good size. I may have some turned by Saturday.
Here are some pictures.
The Butt
[attachment=25745]
the middle
[attachment=25746]
As much of the tree as I could get in the frame
[attachment=25747]
This tree, shrub on steroids, is taller than the roof of a 3 story house. With all of the lumps in the base, there has gotta be some good turning wood in there.


----------



## phinds (Jun 2, 2013)

According to what's on the Internet that is HUGE for the general set of species and not as bush-shaped as the pics I saw. What's your source for the ID?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2013)

Paul I think it is a photinia. I never heard of the tree/shrub before this thread, so I did some searching too. Vern does it produce red berries like this? 

(Image from www.rhodogarden.com)
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/redrobin_zpsf0e7e8a2.jpg

If so it's aka a Red Robin. 

Look at these pics Paul it looks pretty close. These are the largest ones I found in fact could not find any others even close to this size - Vern may have a champion on his hands.

(Images from www.arthurleej.com)
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/redrobin3_zps14e79c74.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/redrobin4_zps4f80db8f.jpg

Here's a bowl from the wood:

(image from www.atgturnings.com)
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/redrobin2_zpsccaeb22c.jpg


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, the source of the name is the homeowner, I found listing of a "Chinese Photinia" that grows to maybe 30 feet. I will check on the red berries.


----------



## phinds (Jun 3, 2013)

Good finds Kevin. My quick search did not turn up any that were nearly as big as what you found.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 6, 2013)

The source for our specie is the Chief Arborist for the city of Seattle. This one has never had berries of any color. I talked with the tree guys who took it out today. They said that while this was a big one, they have seen them with trunks of over 30" diameter. I have started cutting up the wood I got. Glad I didn't get all I wanted. This stuff is really hard. Much harder then Holly or Madrone in their green state. I bet it will be a real bear when dry. Here is a picture of the first piece on the lathe. It is the only one with any color, I'm thinking it will be a platter. Wondering if I should boil it like madrone, or just turn green to finish as I sometimes do with Madrone.
[attachment=25900]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> The source for our specie is the Chief Arborist for the city of Seattle. This one has never had berries of any color. I talked with the tree guys who took it out today. They said that while this was a big one, they have seen them with trunks of over 30" diameter. I have started cutting up the wood I got. Glad I didn't get all I wanted. This stuff is really hard. Much harder then Holly or Madrone in their green state. I bet it will be a real bear when dry. Here is a picture of the first piece on the lathe. It is the only one with any color, I'm thinking it will be a platter. Wondering if I should boil it like madrone, or just turn green to finish as I sometimes do with Madrone.



If it's like madorne I'd suggest steaming it - not that I have tried that. I just know that my madorne self destructed even after boiling. 

Nice looking wood. Good luck.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow Kevin. I have not had Madrone split badly after boiling. Probably got maybe 2 of a hundred the ever split after boiling. I think part of the secret with Madrone is it has to be fresh. I looses free water quickly. This Photinia appears to do the same thing.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2013)

I must have got a lemon. I wonder if I got that rare hybrid known as Lemon Madrone?


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I must have got a lemon. I wonder if I got that rare hybrid known as Lemon Madrone?


Very good !!!!  I saw a thread on here for silver madrone, and I didn't even know that were different kinds.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 8, 2013)

I quit!!!  I've never done that with a piece of wood on the lathe before. I got the outside of the first bowl shaped and went to core it with my Oneway coring system. Just not worth the effort.  This stuff is so hard it isn't any fun to turn. This makes DIW a fun easy wood. I put all of the blanks I shaped with the chainsaw out for my firewood guy. I'm saving one for a guy who is probably a better turner that I, we'll see what he thinks. I cut up the platter blank that I pictured here into 1" strips. I only saved the colored wood, because it is interesting, and it may become penblanks or finials if it dries in one piece.


----------

